# Hasta siempre



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Το γνωστό τραγούδι που γράφτηκε για τον Τσε Γκεβάρα. Μ' ενδιαφέρει μόνο το τετράστιχο:Aquí se queda la clara,
la entrañable transparencia,
de tu querida presencia,
Comandante Che Guevara.​ 
Σύμφωνα με τη Wiki, η μετάφραση των στίχων στα αγγλικά είναι:Here lies the clear,
the dear transparency
of your beloved presence,
Commander Che Guevara​
Σύμφωνα μ' αυτό το σάιτ υπάρχουν και ελληνικοί στίχοι στο τραγούδι:Εδώ θα μείνει για πάντα
Το ζεστό το πέρασμά σου
Φωτιά που ανάβει η ματιά σου
Κομαντάντε Τσε Γκεβάρα
​Αλλά εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει μια καλή μετάφραση από τα ισπανικά στα ελληνικά. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2012)

...
Hasta Siempre - King Mafrundi


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 18, 2012)

Κοίταξε: η αγγλική μετάφραση είναι πολύ πιστή στο πρωτότυπο. 
Αλλά μιλάμε για στίχους, δεν νομίζω ότι η πιστότητα είναι το πρώτο μας μέλημα.

Η ελληνική απόδοση που βάζεις είναι πολύ ελεύθερη (ο τρίτος στίχος είναι βγαλμένος τελείως από το μυαλό του ποιητή), αλλά και πολύ ωραία, κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Εγώ θα την κρατούσα, μια χαρά την βρίσκω. Οι δυο πρώτοι στίχοι είναι αρκετά πιστοί στο γράμμα, και ο τρίτος πιστός στο πνεύμα.
Κάτι που σίγουρα δεν θα άλλαζα είναι το Κομαντάντε, το έχουμε συνδέσει όλοι μας με τον Τσε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Θενκς, Αόρατη! Κατακυρώθηκαν οι ελληνικοί στίχοι.


----------



## drazen (Aug 26, 2012)

Μόλις έφτασα στο φόρουμ, έτσι το σχόλιό μου ίσως είναι άκαιρο και άχρηστο. Όντως, η αγγλική μετάφραση είναι σχεδόν εντελώς πιστή, κάτι που δεν την καθιστά και άσχημη. Μόνη μου ένσταση η επιλογή του (άχρωμου) "dear" για την απόδοση του "entrañable", επίθετου από ουσιαστικό που σημαίνει "εντόσθια, τζιέρια, σωθικά, έγκατα", άρα "οικείος, κολλητός, εσώτερος, βαθύς, (άντε και) ζεστός". Οι ποιητές ας βρουν μια καλή απόδοση για μια *παρουσία* (επ' ουδενί, όμως, *πέρασμα*) που αγγίζει και δονεί τα σωθικά. Η ελληνική μετάφραση πρέπει να σου φάνηκε απίστευτα όμορφη για να σε πείσει να χτυπήσεις το σφυράκι στο τραπέζι του πλειστηριασμού. Θα προτιμούσα υπάρξεις, που μπορούν και είναι όμορφες και πιστές (και όμως υπάρχουν).


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
Καλωσόρισες, drazen! :)
Εδώ τίποτε δεν είναι άχρηστο· όσο άκαιρο κι αν είναι το σχόλιο για το αρχικό ερώτημα της Αλεξάνδρας, θα βρεθούν κι άλλοι που θα το χρειαστούν, άσε που για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι χρήσιμη η πληροφορία για το entrañable.
Δεν είμαι ποιητής - ούτε γουαναμπής, μαντιναδολόγος μόνο θέλω να γενώ - ούτε καν ισπανομαθής, αλλά μια που διευκρίνισες το entrañable, πες αν θες και μια γνώμη γι' αυτό (η _ψυχή_ _στην αθανασία_ ριμαδορική αδεία για το transparencia και την παρουσία, πάντα στον ίδιο ρυθμό και μελωδία, για τη συνθηματολογική του χρήση):

Εδώ θα μείνει για πάντα
Να συγκλονίζει η παρουσία
Ψυχή στην αθανασία
Κομαντάντε Τσε Γκεβάρα


----------



## drazen (Aug 27, 2012)

Καλώς σας βρήκα, deaman!
Μια και ζήτησες την (1) γνώμη μου, θα σου την εκθέσω, διανθισμένη με λίγη αιτιολογική φλυαρία. Η απόπειρα παράφρασης του επίδικου τετράστιχου κακή δεν είναι, αντιθέτως μού καλοακούστηκε, αν και θα χώραγε καλλίτερα σε μία συλλογή τιτλοφορούμενη «Τί νιώθω για τον κομαντάν-τε (2) Τσε». Βεβαίως, τόση γκρίνια υπαγορεύεται από την προσωπική μου αντίληψη περί μετάφρασης, που, ίσως και λόγω έλλειψης καλλιτεχνικής φλέβας, τέρπεται και ζαχαρώνει ευθέως ανάλογα προς τον βαθμό νοηματικής πιστότητας, συγχωρώντας απιστίες μόνο όταν (και για να) αποφεύγεται η ακαλαισθησία του βεβιασμένου, εκείνου που από στόμα κανενός δεν θα λεγόταν. Για να γίνω πιο σαφής, παραθέτω την δική μου εκδοχή για το περί ου ο λόγος τετράστιχο:

Εδώ παραμένει η λαμπερή
και βαθειά διαφάνεια
της παρουσίας σου που τόσο αγαπήθηκε (3),
κομαντάντε Τσε Γκεβάρα (4).

1. Χρησιμοποιώ το τελικό νι στα άρθρα, στα μόρια και όπου αλλού ακούω το κουδούνισμά του, δίχως να λαμβάνω υπόψη τον κανόνα ανθρώπων που, πριν τον θεσπίσουν, έπρεπε, απλώς, να είχαν ξεβουλώσει τα αυτάκια τους.
2. Παρομοίως, τονίζω λέξεις που το ηχητικό τους γράφημα χτυπάει οροφή.
3. Αντί του πιστού «της αγαπημένης σου παρουσίας», που μού ακούστηκε αμφίσημο.
4. Αμετάφραστο, για τους ίδιους με την Αόρατη (#3) λόγους.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

Αφού σε καλωσορίσω με τη σειρά μου, Drazen από τη μακρινή και υπέροχη Αρζεντίνα, ζητώ την άδεια να σου υποβάλω ένα ερώτημα (και θεωρώ αυθαίρετα ότι μου δίνεις καταφατική απάντηση, εξ ου και το υποβάλλω  )

Έχει να κάνει με την κυριολεκτικότατη απόδοση του 
Aquí se queda la clara,
la entrañable transparencia,
de tu querida presencia...

There goes nothing (και με δεδομένο ότι δεν μιλάω ισπανικά)
Επειδή μου θυμίζει πολύ κάτι περιπτώσεις σαν, ας πούμε... το _he caressed the firm roundness of her breast _(touch the fullness of her breast, τραγουδά ο Ντέιβιντ), όμως στα ελληνικά θα ήταν ελαφρώς λάθος να μεταφράζαμε _χάιδεψε τη σφιχτή στρογγυλάδα του στήθους της_ και το σωστό θα ήταν να πούμε _χάιδεψε το σφιχτό, στρογγυλό της στήθος_...
Μήπως, λέω, θα ήταν γλωσσικά σωστότερο να αποδώσουμε τους στίχους του τραγουδιού κάπως σαν: εδώ θα μείνει για πάντα η -(_επίθετο, επίθετο, επίθετο_)* παρουσία σου, κομαντάντε Τσε Γκεβάρα;

*ξέρω 'γω... _η λαμπερή και διάφανη, η τόσο λατρεμένη_ ή κάτι τέτοιο;

(Συγνώμη που διυλίζω τον κώνωπα. Επαγγελματική διαστροφή  )

Και πάλι, καλώς ήρθες.

Α, ξέχασα να σου πω: Μ' αρέσουν τα βίτσια σου με τα νι και τους τόνους ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Γεια σου, drazen, καλωσήρθες. Μου άρεσε η ευαισθησία με την οποία προσέγγισες τα μεταφραστικά του νήματος, αλλά μου τράβηξαν περισσότερο την προσοχή δύο γλωσσικά σημεία, τα δύο που άξιζαν και υπομνηματισμό.

(2) Κάνω κι εγώ καμιά φορά τον προκλητικό χωρισμό τού ν-τ και του μ-π, και μάλιστα στις καλές μου τους βάζω κάποιο πιο διακριτικό σύμβολο: ν·τ και μ·π. Μπορεί να έχει μέλλον μια τέτοια προσωπική προσέγγιση; Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

(1) Επειδή εγώ είμαι αντίθετος στα περίσσια (όπως τα θεωρούμε ο κανόνας και εγώ) τελικά -ν, νιώθουμε μια μικρή στεναχώρια (ο κανόνας και εγώ) που θεωρείς ότι έχουμε βουλωμένα αφτιά.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάνω κι εγώ καμιά φορά τον προκλητικό χωρισμό τού ν-τ και του μ-π, και μάλιστα στις καλές μου τους βάζω κάποιο πιο διακριτικό σύμβολο: ν·τ και μ·π. Μπορεί να έχει μέλλον μια τέτοια προσωπική προσέγγιση; Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.



Τι μου θύμισες πάλι...
Για να το προφέρουν Παραλέλ και όχι Παραγιέλ


----------



## drazen (Aug 27, 2012)

Γεια σας, bernardina και nickel!
Είδα τις απάντήσεις σας και θέλησα να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα αμέσως, όμως είχα να πάω στην «ανία της δουλειάς μου», έτσι για να σου δείξω, bernardina , πως βεβαίως και έχεις δίκαιο (#8), είναι ακριβώς έτσι: στα καθομιλούμενα νεοελληνικά χρειαζόμαστε ένα ουσιαστικό ως υποκείμενο και την στοίχιση των υπόλοιπων όρων ως επιθετικών προσδιορισμών του: «εδώ μένει η λαμπρή, βαθειά, διάφανη κι αγαπητή σου παρουσία» είναι ό,τι θα έπρεπε πρώτο να σκεφτώ. Απλώς η χρήση ενός κοινότατα φτωχού (πολυ-) ή α-σύντακτου σχήματος δεν μου γυάλισε ως αντάξια μιας εμπνευσμένης δημιουργίας, όπως η ποίηση. Χρειαζόμουν, βρε παιδάκι μου, κάτι μεγαλειώδες, κάτι εκθαμβωτικό, ειδικά από τότε που ο ελεύθερος στίχος δεν παραζορίζει κανέναν (κι έτσι την πέφτουμε σε σχήματα λόγου και λεξιθηρίες). Καθείς και η ψυχούλα του.
Α, και μία διόρθωση: προφέρεται «αρχεν-τίνα».

Από την άλλη, είναι μεγάλη η στεναχώρια μου που στενοχώρησα, και τον κανόνα και το ( ή τον;) nickel (#9). Αυτός, όμως, (ο κανόνας) άρχισε πρώτος. Αλλά, πρόκειται για μια πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση, που πάντα ήθελα να κάνω με ανοιχτά μυαλά (και τα δικά μου και των άλλων), και, καθώς δεν νομίζω ότι νοιάζεται ο κομαντάντε, τι λες, nickel; Δεν ανοίγουμε κανένα thread ή group για το θέμα, θέλω να πω, δεν ανοίγεις εσύ κανένα, γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω πώς; Θα έκλεινα εδώ, όμως, έτσι, για να τον ζορίσω λίγο (τον κανόνα), μετάφερέ του από μέρους μου, σε παρακαλώ, μιαν απλή μου απορία: και καλά, “τον λύκο” δεν κάνει να πω, γιατί το νι δεν (;) το ακούει. ¨Των λύκων” πώς γίνεται και το ακούει και, εδώ, ευτυχώς, μου επιτρέπει να το λέω (και να το γράφω);
Φιλιά σε όλους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Νήμα για τη μεγάλη συζήτηση για τα -_ν_ υπάρχει ήδη εδώ. Αν βαριέσαι να το διαβάζεις ολόκληρο, μπορείς να πάρεις μια ιδέα (κυρίως των προσωπικών μου απόψεων) από τα μηνύματα 14, 26, 27, 46, 50, 54 & 68 (τα πιο καυτά), 72 και 88. Μη μείνεις όμως σ' αυτά, που είναι πιο κοντά στο τι λένε οι γραμματικές, οι καινούργιες κι οι παλιές. Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να καταλάβω γιατί, επειδή λέμε «των λύκων», είναι καλό να λέμε και «την λίμνη».


----------



## drazen (Aug 27, 2012)

Θα αντιστρέψω το ερώτημά σου: γιατί, αν μπορούμε να λέμε "των λύκων", να εκφέρουμε, δηλαδή, λόγο, όπου το νι όντως ακούγεται με μειωμένη οξύτητα, λόγω ενός συμπτωματικού φθογγικού πάθους (: συνάντηση του νι με υγρό), να μην μπορούμε να ακούμε το νι στο "την λίμνη", όπου το (τυχαίο) φθογγικό πάθος είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο; Να ήξερες πόσες φορές παιδάκια των πρώτων τάξεων του δημοτικού με ρώτησαν γιατί π.χ. τα "το Μανόλη" ή "το σκύλο" δεν έχουν νι (και δεν πρόκειται για μίαν ad hoc επινόησή μου). Νομίζω ότι ούτε εσύ λες "το σκύλο" έτσι ξερά, όπως γράφεται, αλλά "τον  σκύλο", μισοπροφέρεις δηλαδή ένα υπόλειμμα νι. Η πρόταση είναι απλή: να γράφουμε όλα τα τελικά μη ευφωνικά νι και ο καθένας να προφέρει κατά τις ακουστικές και λαρυγγικές του δυνατότητες. Θα διαβάσω το thread για το νι. Η συζήτηση ας συνεχιστεί εκεί. Saludos


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Η πρόταση είναι απλή: να γράφουμε όλα τα τελικά μη ευφωνικά νι και ο καθένας να προφέρει κατά τις ακουστικές και λαρυγγικές του δυνατότητες. Θα διαβάσω το thread για το νι. Η συζήτηση ας συνεχιστεί εκεί. Saludos


Στο οποίο νήμα θα δεις ότι η δική σου πρόταση ταυτίζεται με τη δική μου. Είναι άλλωστε η μόνη εύλογη πρόταση, τι να κάνουμε! :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τι μου θύμισες πάλι...



Αυτό ακριβώς με εντυπωσίασε κι εμένα, Μπερναρντίνα, όταν το είδα, και το μετέφερα σε μια από τις πρώτες (θορυβώδεις) παρουσίες μου στο φόρουμ.



Earion said:


> εδώ οι Καταλανοί προχώρησαν σε μια καινοτομία (αξιοθαύμαστη για την τόλμη της στα μάτια τα δικά μας, των Ελλήνων, που είμαστε τόσο συντηρητικοί με τα γραμματο-ορθογραφικά μας): ανάμεσα στα δύο *l* βάζουν μια τελεία στο μέσο του γράμματος, ούτε κάτω ούτε πάνω! Κι έτσι βλέπεις:
> Paral•lel, col•lecció, novel•la, col•lectiva, col•laboracció, aquarel•la, circumval•lació, instal•lacion, excel•lent, il•luminació, Marcel•lí​



Ότι είναι πιεστική ανάγκη να παρασταθεί γραφικά με δικό του τρόπο το σύμπλεγμα *|nt|* της νέας ελληνικής, για να γίνει διάκριση από τα άλλα που ομοιογραφούνται, δεν νομίζω να το αρνιέται κανείς. Το ζήτημα όμως είναι πώς; Καταρχήν όχι με ενωτικό (όπως προτάθηκε πιο πάνω), γιατί αυτό έχει άλλη χρήση. Η μεσοστιγμή (middle dot) θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα, αλλά ασφαλώς θα υπάρξει σύγχυση, αφού στη στίξη των ελληνικών έχουμε και άνω τελεία και κάτω, και μια μεσαία οπωσδήποτε θα κάνει τα πράγματα δυσκολότερα. Ακόμα καλύτερη θα ήταν να ανέβαινε η στιγμή πάνω στο ταυ. 

(Αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί νέο γράμμα στις γραμματοσειρές…)

Ντράζεν, καλωσήρθες. (Κάνε τον κόπο, αν θέλεις, να τσεκάρεις το αγόρι/κορίτσι στο προφίλ σου, για να αισθανόμαστε άνετα όσοι τα προσέχουμε αυτά). Για το πολυσυζητημένο θέμα του «ν» στην αιτιατική των αρσενικών εγώ θα ήθελα να επισημάνω μόνο αυτό, χωρίς να μπαίνω στην ουσία: μας πήρε πολύ χρόνο και βάσανα (εμάς, των παλιότερων ομιλητών, και της νέας ελληνικής γενικότερα) να κατοχυρώσουμε το αυτονόητο, ότι *γράφουμε όπως μιλάμε*. Έχουμε ακόμα νωπή την ανάμνηση του να γράφουν οι ταμπέλες ΚΡΥΟΝΕΡΙΟΝ και εμείς να «διαβάζουμε» ενδιάθετα «Κρυονέρι». Γι’ αυτό δε θα μας φύγει το κουσούρι…


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μας πήρε πολύ χρόνο και βάσανα να κατοχυρώσουμε το αυτονόητο, ότι *γράφουμε όπως μιλάμε*.


Αυταπάτη. Ούτε γράφουμε όπως μιλάμε, ούτε μιλάμε όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Οπότε και χίμαιρα.


----------



## Earion (Aug 28, 2012)

Στα πλαίσια της πρότυπης Κοινής Νέας Ελληνικής, Ζάζούλα. Αυτής που διδάσκει το σχολείο. Αυτής που χρησιμοποιεί η διοίκηση του κράτους. Αυτής που διαδίδουν τα εθνικής εμβέλειας μέσα ενημέρωσης...


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Τη συζήτηση αυτή να τη συνεχίσουμε, αν θέλετε, εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 28, 2012)




----------

